# Kareem Abdul-Jabbar: Kicked out of USAT???



## TKD_Stops_Tilt (Jan 8, 2010)

Given the current events shaking up the USAT, I decided to checkout the website since I haven't surfed there in awhile. I was looking at the BOD meeting minutes from Dec 08 and saw that Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's membership was being terminated. I didn't even know that he was involved with USAT or the martial arts, outside of his performance in Game of Death.

Anyone know why the USAT terminated his membership? Couldn't the USAT use someone like Kareem Abdul-Jabbar as a spokesman? I'm just curious.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 8, 2010)

TKD_Stops_Tilt said:


> Given the current events shaking up the USAT, I decided to checkout the website since I haven't surfed there in awhile. I was looking at the BOD meeting minutes from Dec 08 and saw that Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's membership was being terminated. I didn't even know that he was involved with USAT or the martial arts, outside of his performance in Game of Death.
> 
> Anyone know why the USAT terminated his membership? Couldn't the USAT use someone like Kareem Abdul-Jabbar as a spokesman? I'm just curious.


 
It's not the Kareem Abdul-Jabbar that you're thinking of. The one that was kicked out of the USAT is not the basketball player/actor. The KAJ that was kicked out of the USAT was from Chicago. I don't know why they kicked him out, but I'm sure it was for a good reason.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 8, 2010)

Speaking of folks getting suspended or removed from the USAT, is there a listing somewhere on the net of those who are no longer welcome? I know US Judo has one.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2010)

He was  told to leave because he was seen as a threat to there developement of the USAT. He would not go along with everything and was parts of other orgs.


----------



## cmassman (Jan 8, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> He was told to leave because he was seen as a threat to there developement of the USAT. He would not go along with everything and was parts of other orgs.


 
Seems reasonable to me. Dont agree with us then you have to leave Allowing members of an organization to express there options is not the way to run and efficient organization. I am afraid to think about would happen  if  USAT started to actually allowing members input into how the organization was run. And, also if the guy has the neve to play in more then one sandbox at a time just another reason to give him the boot.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually don't think that why Jabbar was kicked out.

After the Instructor's Course in October, Lauren & I were accosted (for lack of a better term) by a self-important master who talked our ears off about 100 different subjects....including Jabbar. The only reason I knew who Jabbar was is because I'm originally from Chicago & had met him as a gup student. Lauren & I were either too bored, tired, or polite to tell this dude to shove off, so we listened to him tell us about EVERYTHING we didn't care about.

This guy had some unflattering things to say about Jabbar's character that, if true, would necessitate a ban from the USAT. I did think it was weird that this guy was telling us these things.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2010)

cmassman said:


> Seems reasonable to me. Dont agree with us then you have to leave Allowing members of an organization to express there options is not the way to run and efficient organization. I am afraid to think about would happen  if  USAT started to actually allowing members input into how the organization was run. And, also if the guy has the neve to play in more then one sandbox at a time just another reason to give him the boot.




Scary thought somebody should actually express their opinions contrary to company lines. I suppose there is a thin line between constructive critism and plain old complaining. But now and then listening to the base could actually do a world of good.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 8, 2010)

TKD_Stops_Tilt said:


> I didn't even know that he was involved with USAT or the martial arts, outside of his performance in Game of Death.
> 
> .


 
Tha REAL Kareem was one of Bruce Lee's students.  He took the role of the movie as a request/favor/idea of Bruce Lee for the Game of Death.  Kareem dont speak much about his MA training but has on a rare occasion has on interviews about Bruce.  He doesnt believe in organized MA.  He was heavily influenced by Bruce Lee and had his philosophy.  Hell, if Bruce Lee was your instructor..... who else could ever come close?????/


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 8, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> Hell, if Bruce Lee was your instructor..... who else could ever come close?????/



Wong Jack Man


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> Hell, if Bruce Lee was your instructor..... who else could ever come close?????/


 
Jimmy Woo


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> Tha REAL Kareem was one of Bruce Lee's students.



He is also ill.  While he is still active, unfortunately his main priority right now is fighting an unusual form of Leukemia.


----------



## hal-apino (Aug 24, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> He was  told to leave because he was seen as a threat to there developement of the USAT. He would not go along with everything and was parts of other orgs.



Sorry I know this is an old thread but came across it while doing some research and seen it had never been clearly answered. The fact is he is a registered sexual predictor in the state of Chicago for committing AGGRAVATED CRIMINAL SEX ABUSE/VICTIM 13-16 (2 Counts) on a female student (15)  in New Hampshire. He served a 6 year prison sentence and is still registered.  His Membership was terminated by the Judicial Committee after it was argued ( by Ronda) that he should not have coaching credentials and having access to hundreds of children at Juniors.  Many on the board felt that he had served his time which he did but that still did not excuse the fact the he is a registered sexual offender.  


Back in the day he was a coach at OTC and also roommates with Juan Moreno, It seems that Juan and many others also knew about his past and decided it was not an issue.  So that is why he was removed as a member, the judicial decision was never posted on the legal page nor has his name been posted on the suspension list.  But you will find it on this list -
http://www.isp.state.il.us/sor/offenderlist.cfm


----------



## TKD_Stops_Tilt (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm glad to see that this thread has come back to life. I never knew that Kareem was a sex offender. Why did he feel the need to hurt the Taekwondo community like that? Why would he even get involved if that was his motivation? There are far more acceptable outlets for a strong libido. I think Kareem was as good a basketball player as Wilt Chamberlain, and look at how many women that Wilt enjoyed. Kareem could have pulled down at least half as many women, and then he wouldn't have had to "soil his oats" with youngsters involved with Taekwondo.

Sad story indeed.


----------



## msmitht (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no cure for what he did. No amount of jail can correct the wrong he did. He should never have been allowed to coach in the usat. He should never have been allowed access to all those minors. Shame on those who knew and sat silent. If it ever comes to light that this person assaulted a minor while coaching then all who knew are enablers.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 25, 2011)

TKD_Stops_Tilt said:


> I'm glad to see that this thread has come back to life. I never knew that Kareem was a sex offender. Why did he feel the need to hurt the Taekwondo community like that? Why would he even get involved if that was his motivation? There are far more acceptable outlets for a strong libido. I think Kareem was as good a basketball player as Wilt Chamberlain, and look at how many women that Wilt enjoyed. Kareem could have pulled down at least half as many women, and then he wouldn't have had to "soil his oats" with youngsters involved with Taekwondo.
> 
> Sad story indeed.



Like someone mentioned before, this is not same Kareem Abdul-Jabbar..

/Markku P.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 25, 2011)

hal-apino said:


> Sorry I know this is an old thread but came across it while doing some research and seen it had never been clearly answered. The fact is he is a registered sexual predictor in the state of Chicago for committing AGGRAVATED CRIMINAL SEX ABUSE/VICTIM 13-16 (2 Counts) on a female student (15)  in New Hampshire. He served a 6 year prison sentence and is still registered.  His Membership was terminated by the Judicial Committee after it was argued ( by Ronda) that he should not have coaching credentials and having access to hundreds of children at Juniors.  Many on the board felt that he had served his time which he did but that still did not excuse the fact the he is a registered sexual offender.
> 
> 
> Back in the day he was a coach at OTC and also roommates with Juan Moreno, It seems that Juan and many others also knew about his past and decided it was not an issue.  So that is why he was removed as a member, the judicial decision was never posted on the legal page nor has his name been posted on the suspension list.  But you will find it on this list -
> http://www.isp.state.il.us/sor/offenderlist.cfm



Person like that should never allowed work with children or allowed be in a position where he can have any kind of involvement with kids. ( and if people knew about this..?? )

/Markku P.


----------



## granfire (Aug 25, 2011)

Markku P said:


> Person like that should never allowed work with children or allowed be in a position where he can have any kind of involvement with kids. ( and if people knew about this..?? )
> 
> /Markku P.



yeah, one of the grievances about the USAT. Everybody knows, nobody acts...


----------



## RSweet (Aug 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> yeah, one of the grievances about the USAT. Everybody knows, nobody acts...



Seriously, not even that. I was looking at the clubs websites and found his school. I knew the story and I knew he was out of jail etc..... I sent the Sex Offender information to Askinas and asked how this had happened as it was very common knowledge. Even Askinas knew about it. I asked him to tell me that he was not coaching. Turns out he had been given coaching credentials 2 years prior. Keep in mind he was coach to Juan Moreno, Paris Amani,  and I understand did seminars with Eui Lee. Mark Kaufmann remarked on him being at Des Moines Olympic trials to Askinas. They knew he had gone to jail, and just thought he had paid his debt to society, so they didn't think that it was anything. Not deliberate, just plain ignorant of their responsibilities. Simple stupidity.


----------



## granfire (Aug 25, 2011)

RSweet said:


> Seriously, not even that. I was looking at the clubs websites and found his school. I knew the story and I knew he was out of jail etc..... I sent the Sex Offender information to Askinas and asked how this had happened as it was very common knowledge. Even Askinas knew about it. I asked him to tell me that he was not coaching. Turns out he had been given coaching credentials 2 years prior. Keep in mind he was coach to Juan Moreno, Paris Amani,  and I understand did seminars with Eui Lee. Mark Kaufmann remarked on him being at Des Moines Olympic trials to Askinas. They knew he had gone to jail, and just thought he had paid his debt to society, so they didn't think that it was anything. Not deliberate, just plain ignorant of their responsibilities. Simple stupidity.



You have to be under a rock to not know about the sex offender thing and the lasting effects. I mean, it's in the media everywhere you look. Sex offender registration etc, keeping them away from kids....how can somebody NOT know?!


----------



## msmitht (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. So an alcoholic can sit at a bar without drinking? A pedophile does not recover, PERIOD!


----------



## granfire (Aug 25, 2011)

msmitht said:


> Wow. So an alcoholic can sit at a bar without drinking? A pedophile does not recover, PERIOD!



An alcoholic is always just a drop away from falling off the wagon.


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> An alcoholic is always just a drop away from falling off the wagon.



So AVOID the WAGON!!!!!


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 25, 2011)

msmitht said:


> Wow. So an alcoholic can sit at a bar without drinking? A pedophile does not recover, PERIOD!



No they are not cured, just like an alcoholic is not cured.  You can argue that statistics show that a sexual offender is less likely to relapse than an alcoholic, however placing that person in an environment where there is temptation is just irresponsible on both the offender and the people placing him there and are well aware of his background.

But with all of that said ask yourself this,   if you knew he was a pedophile, who "paid his debt" to society, would you allow him to coach your own children or your students?


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 25, 2011)

Since he still has to register as a sex offender, he LEGALLY has to stay away from kids! "Debt to society" paid or not. My guess is, it would be a parole violation for him to teach/coach kids. Oh brother. Let's overhaul this piece as the rest of the USAT gets overhauled.


----------



## RSweet (Aug 25, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> Since he still has to register as a sex offender, he LEGALLY has to stay away from kids! "Debt to society" paid or not. My guess is, it would be a parole violation for him to teach/coach kids. Oh brother. Let's overhaul this piece as the rest of the USAT gets overhauled.


  Parole was over when I found out. He is married to a police officer I believe. To his "credit" parents of his students were notified, although I had a parent call me from another Chicago school saying they had gone to seminars at that school and not been told.


----------



## RSweet (Aug 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> You have to be under a rock to not know about the sex offender thing and the lasting effects. I mean, it's in the media everywhere you look. Sex offender registration etc, keeping them away from kids....how can somebody NOT know?!



Read the letter posted to the USAT membership today. YES, they are that STUPID!  (emphasis not at granfire, at the idiots). They don't get it. I am a meanie because I pushed it. I was accused of pursuing a personal vendetta on the issue. They didn't even want the vote in the minutes. So yes, they are really really that dumb.


----------



## msmitht (Aug 25, 2011)

miguksaram said:


> No they are not cured, just like an alcoholic is not cured.  You can argue that statistics show that a sexual offender is less likely to relapse than an alcoholic, however placing that person in an environment where there is temptation is just irresponsible on both the offender and the people placing him there and are well aware of his background.But with all of that said ask yourself this,   if you knew he was a pedophile, who "paid his debt" to society, would you allow him to coach your own children or your students?


 absolutely not. There is no way to "pay your debt to society". Castration and permanent gps locators would be a good start though.


----------



## granfire (Aug 25, 2011)

RSweet said:


> Read the letter posted to the USAT membership today. YES, they are that STUPID!  (emphasis not at granfire, at the idiots). They don't get it. I am a meanie because I pushed it. I was accused of pursuing a personal vendetta on the issue. They didn't even want the vote in the minutes. So yes, they are really really that dumb.


<3

you are a really big meany, making them do their job right! :lol:


----------



## hal-apino (Aug 25, 2011)

He is not the basketball player, he did however take his name.  He is currently working at a gym in Chicago http://www.equinox.com/clubs/goldcoast/classes


----------



## hal-apino (Aug 25, 2011)

TKD_Stops_Tilt said:


> I'm glad to see that this thread has come back to life. I never knew that Kareem was a sex offender. Why did he feel the need to hurt the Taekwondo community like that? Why would he even get involved if that was his motivation? There are far more acceptable outlets for a strong libido. I think Kareem was as good a basketball player as Wilt Chamberlain, and look at how many women that Wilt enjoyed. Kareem could have pulled down at least half as many women, and then he wouldn't have had to "soil his oats" with youngsters involved with Taekwondo.
> 
> Sad story indeed.



He is not the basket ball Star and it's sad that he took on his name


----------

